# Borden CFFA - Living Quaters



## blue (19 Dec 2012)

This is hopefully an easy question, I just haven't found the answer yet...

When my QL3 course at the CFFA in Borden comes along, do all members live in the quarters on base? 
I am not married (nor do I have dependants), but I have a few pets over here that certainly wouldn't be welcome in the shacks 
--I am currently a RegF OCdt living downtown Kingston who has just accepted his 'relinquishment' to Fire Ftr. I hope to soon be placed on the BTL for [what I hope is] an OJT somewhere. Thanks Ottawa, for the best xmas gift ever  :nod:.


Thanks,

Blue.


----------



## Dano651 (10 Jan 2013)

Send me an e-mail  I may be able to answer your questions.

CWO D. Coutu


----------

